# Integrated graphics card and dedicated one at the same time?

## mani001

I was wondering...is that possible? I'd like to give it a try...but I just don't wanna struggle with this thing if there is some kind of inherent limitation   :Rolling Eyes:   Anyone doing that? If so, could you please post your xorg.conf to get me started?

Greetings!!

----------

## Voltago

Do you mean switching between those cards, or really using them at the same time? For the former, there is some work being done at x.org, the latter is impossible AFAIK.

----------

## chithanh

If the hardware is capable of activating internal and external graphics simultaneously (ie. AMD or Nvidia IGP), then you can run two individual X servers on the integrated and external graphics.

Driving the two chipsets with a single X server using open source drivers is complicated and even if it works you may lose acceleration.

With proprietary drivers your chances are a better, as long as both are from the same vendor. But there are still some limitations.

----------

## mani001

I meant using them at the same time, one to provide output for the TV, and the other for the monitor...

mmm...two different servers...I'll take a look into that...I have two nvidia cards: a 7150 IGC and a 7600GT dedicated one, and I'm using nvidia proprietary drivers.

Thanks for the hint!!

----------

